# Undigested seeds in babies' droppings???



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi
I have just opened a thread in the pictures section about our 5 babies
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=248893#post248893

Well I was glad others said my babies look very healthy but just right now I have found droppings in the nest with undigested seeds in them. Its color is normal green but I know with adult birds, undigested seeds in the droppings can be a sign of many problems...how about babies? I have no idea which one of them makes those droppings...or how many of them....they still look healthy, they eat and they are very alert btw I am not hand feeding them

Thank you for the advice!!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay so I have no idea what it was but it passed, I have not found any of these droppings anymore after that evening


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What you might consider doing when you see poop with the seeds in it, take a sample and the chicks to a vet to have gram stains done to give an idea of what is going on.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you I will do that if it happens again


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

And it did happen again today  Now i am waiting for a call back from the vet.
All the babies look so good they are very alert, their feathers are beautiful..I know sometimes it means nothing


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I am so sorry this is happening. Hopefully it is nothing and your babies are fine. 
However, could you post a picture? I am really curious to how this would look as my bird always spills seeds in the ground and I'm always freaking out for stuff like this.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I would post a photo yes but I cannot...I have a dry sample but that would not be a good reference
I can tell that the dropping is well formed, dark green with like 4 seeds in them. I don't think they are spilled seeds in the nest unfortunately. If I see it again I will try to take a pic


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Your babies are getting older. The consistency of what mom and dad feeds them will change as the chick grows. Your chicks will soon be fledging. If mom and dad were in a hurry and ate fast and then fed the chicks that there would be a number of seeds that were undigested. 

Please keep in mind that I am NOT saying that this IS what is going on.. just another possibility. I agree you should try and get a good pic of their poo and also be in contact with an Avian Vet to be sure.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok I got the call from the vet. Babies who are parent fed can have this problem sometimes. It is not ideal of course but only means that they do not have a 100% digestive system and if the parents feeding them often the previous portion of food can go through faster than usual. If the birds are gaining weight, act normal and the seedy poops do not appear more often then everything should be fine.
She also said babies who are hand fed + parent fed (so they get formula and seeds) are more sensitive to get the yeast infection.
I still could not get a photo since the samples are dry and fortunately since the morning all poops are normal, but I think the seeds actually were half digested because i can easily press them and they fell apart


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are looking more normal. Just keep in mind that there will be a transition within the babies based on what the parents are feeding them. When they were tiny.. the parents knew to digest and feed a different consistency. Now that they are older they are feeding a very different consistency.. getting them ready to start fledging and soon weaning. 

Lots of times there is an issue with a pair double clutching and still feeding their first clutch. They are digesting at a different consistency for the older ones.. and then there are new chicks.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to hear this!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Glad to hear that things are looking more normal. Just keep in mind that there will be a transition within the babies based on what the parents are feeding them. When they were tiny.. the parents knew to digest and feed a different consistency. Now that they are older they are feeding a very different consistency.. getting them ready to start fledging and soon weaning.
> 
> Lots of times there is an issue with a pair double clutching and still feeding their first clutch. They are digesting at a different consistency for the older ones.. and then there are new chicks.


Yes that makes perfect sense


----------

